
Monitoring Jank: How we found the slowest parts of our UI - nateps
https://fulcrum.lever.co/monitoring-jank-how-we-found-the-slowest-parts-of-our-ui-b6ffd7386896
======
l8on
Author here! I had a lot of fun working on this at Lever, and I would love to
answer any questions people have about jank.

